# Free Tickets



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me the phone numbers to call regarding free Opera house tickets that are given away by Mobinil and Vodaphone? I know that they buy up blocks of tickets to various concerts etc to give away as prizes and gifts and they will if you pester them let you have unused ones.. just not sure of the numbers to phone.

Thank you

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi there,

Not sure about the numbers, but why don't you try calling MobiNil or Vodafone's customer care?

Think they can help.

Good luck


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Not sure about the numbers, but why don't you try calling MobiNil or Vodafone's customer care?
> 
> ...




Thanks Guy,

I was thinking that but wanted to let them think I was a good customer and would know who to ask... I am a good customer in that my bills are horrific.... just that I don't pay them lol I will ring them and let you know how I get on.

Maiden


----------

